# Last Sunday on Kaiser Lake



## Navigator$ (Mar 4, 2006)

Me and my oldest boy dragged the boat over to Kaiser Lake on Sunday. Other fishermen were hauling in the crappie, but we only caught one crappie, one bluegill and one yellow perch. Tried both crawlers and minnows. It appeared the guys catching the fish were jerking jigs under bobbers. Maybe tipped with a wax worm? Nevertheless, Kaiser is a nice place to fish. The prohibition on any kind of motor means that those who are willing to row get the lake to themselves.


----------



## Fish-N-Fool (Apr 12, 2004)

Try putting a split shot above a tube about 12 inches with no float. It's best to use an ultralight with 4-6 lb test. Work the shorelines, but also work the deeper water just off the shore 5-10 ft. The crappie and gills should keep you busy all day. The crappie run a bit small 8-10 inches for the most part, but the gills are usually very nice 7-8 inches.

Good Luck with your boys!


----------

